# Special - Die 15 meistverkauften PC-Spiele aller Zeiten und ihre Verkaufszahlen



## SebastianThoeing (14. Mai 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,747800


----------



## Exar-K (14. Mai 2010)

Wenn nur 5 Millionen WotLK-Exemplare über den Ladentisch gewandert sind, bedeutet das, dass nur die Hälfte aller WoW-Spieler das aktuellste Addon haben?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2010)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn nur 5 Millionen WotLK-Exemplare über den Ladentisch gewandert sind, bedeutet das, dass nur die Hälfte aller WoW-Spieler das aktuellste Addon haben?



das ist einfach zu erklären: wotlk ist bis heute nicht in china erschienen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Mai 2010)

die Sache mit der Lich King Verkaufszahl ist ja zu erklären
nur warum hat sich BC nur 6,42 Mio. mal verkauft   

Aber auch interesant
von den 15 Titeln hab ich 11 zumindest mal gespielt
also außer Myst, Theme Hospital, WC2 und den FS 95, naja, dafür hab ich den von 98


----------



## Hasselrot (14. Mai 2010)

<p>Mich würde interessieren, wo man die WoW zahlen her hat. Die letzten 2(?) Jahre hat das Spiel die meisten aktiven(!) Abos gehabt -> etwas über 11 Mio Spieler... bei knapp 11 Mio verkauften Spielen seit 2004? Ich glaub da hat man einfach nur die "aktive Abos" Zahl genommen.</p><p>Es haben mittlerweile schon etliche Spieler aufgehört, die dann durch neue Spieler ersetzt wurden (die das Spiel auch erstmal kaufen müssen).</p><p>
 </p><p> </p><p> </p>


----------



## NinjaWursti (14. Mai 2010)

Sind bei Half-Life und HL2 nur die Retail-Verkäufe gezählt oder auch die online verkauften über Steam? Und sind bei "Die Sims" etwa Add-On Verkäufe auch dabei? =P


----------



## Blubberkopf (14. Mai 2010)

Wo ist Modern Warfare 2?


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Mai 2010)

Hasselrot schrieb:


> <p>Mich würde interessieren, wo man die WoW zahlen her hat. Die letzten 2(?) Jahre hat das Spiel die meisten aktiven(!) Abos gehabt -> etwas über 11 Mio Spieler... bei knapp 11 Mio verkauften Spielen seit 2004? Ich glaub da hat man einfach nur die "aktive Abos" Zahl genommen.</p><p>Es haben mittlerweile schon etliche Spieler aufgehört, die dann durch neue Spieler ersetzt wurden (die das Spiel auch erstmal kaufen müssen).</p><p>
> </p><p> </p><p> </p>


   Hab ich mir auch gedacht mittlerweile gibt es mit Sicherheit 3 bis 5 Mio WoW-Quitter für die halt ständig neue Spieler nachgerückt sind. Das mit den knapp 12 Mio verkauften Spielen haut einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Hasselrot (14. Mai 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 erzielte die meisten Verkäufe auf den Konsolen. Und da dies die PC Charts sind...


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Mai 2010)

Hasselrot schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 2 erzielte die meisten Verkäufe auf den Konsolen. Und da dies die PC Charts sind...


   Es hat sich mit Sicherheit auch auf dem PC nicht schlecht verkauft, aber die 4 Mio Markt hat es bestimmt nie erreicht, was wohl auch an der Internetpiraterie liegt. Ich meine es ist ja schon irgendwie seltsam das sich die Sims und Half Life besser verkauft haben als die Sims 2 und Half Life 2 ... liegt wohl daran das man heute immer leichter an Kopien rankommt, damals musste man noch jemanden kennen der einen Brenner hatte und ihm 10 DM dafür in die Hand drücken.


----------



## DiePoente (14. Mai 2010)

Von Half Life wurden über 9 Mio verkauft. Die 7,85 Mio sind falsch.

Und von Half Life 2 über 6,3 Millionen. (Retail)

Mit Steamverkaufszahlen dürfte HL2 auf ca. 9 Mio. kommen

Die 4,13 Mio. sind falsch.

Quelle: www.pcgames.de/Valve-Software-Firma-15833/News/Valve-Entwickler-legt-Verkaufszahlen-offen-rund-33-Millionen-Spiele-verkauft-669305/


----------



## Mothman (14. Mai 2010)

Also 7 der Titel hab ich  gekauft. 

Aber das Theme Hospital dabei ist überrascht mich. Nicht, dass ich das Spiel für schlecht halte, aber fast 4 Millionen Verkäufe? Nicht schlecht für so eine Simulation. Fast so viel wie HL2 ... 
OK, je älter das Spiel, desto mehr Zeit hatte es auch um verkauft zu werden...ganz banal betrachtet. Aber ich denke die meisten Verkäufe finden eh in dem Jahr nach Erscheinen statt.


----------



## Luccah (14. Mai 2010)

Da sind ja Dinger bei^^ klar HL steht ausser Frage. naja und die Sims, gut die sprechen halt echt viele familien an. ich zocke das auch ab und zu (nur Teil2) bauen macht eben echt Spass und die sind ja schon irgendwie..charmat mit ihrem simlisch : )


----------



## KabraxisObliv (14. Mai 2010)

Nach dieser Quelle www.pcgames.de/Valve-Software-Firma-15833/News/Valve-Entwickler-legt-Verkaufszahlen-offen-rund-33-Millionen-Spiele-verkauft-669305/ fehlt dann auch Counter Strike in der Liste.


----------



## Fergy (14. Mai 2010)

DiePoente schrieb:


> Von Half Life wurden über 9 Mio verkauft. Die 7,85 Mio sind falsch.


Nicht verwunderlich, wenn vgchartz.com als Quelle verwendet wird. Das lässt tief blicken. Die denken sich die Zahlen nämlich selbst aus.


----------



## darkfuneral (14. Mai 2010)

Na toller Artikel, 3x World of Warcraft. Hättet ihr das nicht als eines nehmen können. Ist doch schwachsinn dei Addons extra zu zählen. Schliesslich sind das Addons und keine eigenständige Spiele.


----------



## Fraiser_ (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab 6 Titel   

Aber mal ehrlich. Diese ganzen Spiele waren so oft in Komplett-Boxen, sodass viele Leute die Spiele doppelt besitzen. Das treibt die Zahlen sicher hoch. Ich habe Rollercoaster Tycoon, Starcraft und HalfLife 2 doppelt.


----------



## Tilli (14. Mai 2010)

lol ? wo sin denn bitteschön die call of duty serie/teile ?


----------



## marcelbenson (14. Mai 2010)

starcraft woooh ^^


----------



## tillobert (14. Mai 2010)

@tilli:   ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass es hier nur um pc-versionen geht und die konsoleneinheiten nicht mit inbegriffen sind...


----------



## Blue_Ace (14. Mai 2010)

Will nicht wissen wieviel Glaubwürdigkeit in dieser Liste steckt. Es gibt kaum ein Entwickler seine Verkaufszahlen preis und seit Valves Steam-Verschwiegenheit wird es deutlich schwieriger. 

Auf den ersten Blick ist, mit Ausnahme der WoW Teile, der letzte Millionenseller knapp 6 Jahre alt.


----------



## TobiasHome (14. Mai 2010)

Hätte nicht erwartet, dass die Sims mit so deutlichem Abstand auf Platz 1 liegen. Ich hätte eher mit WoW auf P1 gerechnet oder zumindest dass der Abstand geringer wäre.  :-o


----------



## Valarius (14. Mai 2010)

Myst ?!?! So ein Schrott, das haben sooo viele Leute gekauft ?!?  *grusel*

Wow, Starcraft und Diablo waren ja sicher.. und Sims auch.. aber auch Rollercoster Tycoon... uhhaaa...


----------



## HerrKarl (14. Mai 2010)

Theme Hospital sollte vielleicht mal wer neu auflegen. Scheint sich ja auszuzahlen.

Das mit Sims war eh bereits bekannt, nur eines find ich nun doch etwas seltsam:
WoW hat angeblich 11 Millionen Spieler, jedoch hat nur gut die Hälfte von denen das neue AddOn? Also entweder stimmt irgendwas an der Liste nicht oder Blizzard trägt mit den Zahlen etwas dick auf.


----------



## theNDY (15. Mai 2010)

Theme Hospital ... ganz vergessen dasses das mal gab  

Bei Myst (in meinen Augen das Drecksspiel des Jahrhunderts) versteh ich nicht, wie überhaupt nur ein einziger sowas kaufen kann ... ich habs bei meiner uralten ATI Karte dazubekommen .... bah ne direkt nach 30 Sekunden Spielzeit wieder gelöscht und die CD's in den Mülleimer ...


----------



## Heldon (15. Mai 2010)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das alles so stimmt. Einiges muss man aber auch kommentieren. Zum Beispiel, dass Myst als es rauskam so ungefähr bei jeder Hardware die man kaufen konnte gratis (!) dabei war. Also so viel zum Thema "verkaufte Exemplare". Ich hatte es einmal bei einem KomplettPC dabei und ein mal sogar bei einem Drucker! Ein Kumpel hatte es bei einer Grafikkarte dabei. Also zumindest diese Zahl lässt sich dadurch sehr gut erklären.

Naja, und Rollercoaster Tycoon, das is ein guter Spiel, und es wurde schon wenige Wochen nach Erscheinen für 10,- € verramscht, und durch gutes Push-Marketing hat man es auch in sehr vielen Discount-Editionen sowie immer wieder in der "Software-Pyramide" gesehen.


----------



## MrBigX (15. Mai 2010)

tillobert schrieb:


> @tilli:   ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass es hier nur um pc-versionen geht und die konsoleneinheiten nicht mit inbegriffen sind...


Steht so auch in der Überschrift.
Aber dass da nur 2 Shooter dabei sind und keiner der C&C-Teile find ich auch merkwürdig.
Naja ...


----------



## HerrKarl (15. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, was alle hier gegen Myst haben. Das war nicht umsonst eine der erfolgreichsten Rätseladventure-Reihen die es je gab O_o

Wohl zu anstrengend sich da einzuarbeiten, was?


----------



## darkfuneral (15. Mai 2010)

Valarius schrieb:


> Myst ?!?! So ein Schrott, das haben sooo viele Leute gekauft ?!?  *grusel*
> 
> Wow, Starcraft und Diablo waren ja sicher.. und Sims auch.. aber auch Rollercoster Tycoon... uhhaaa...


Ja muss wohl ein Generationsproblem sein, ich habe alle Myst teile gekauft und gespielt und finde die Reihe Klasse! Da muss man beim spielen wenigstens mal denken, nicht so wie der Schrott der heute an Spielen auf den Markt kommt!


----------



## Exituskiller (16. Mai 2010)

häääääääääääääää??? ich hätte gedacht cod 4 wäre das meistverkaufte spiel ...
kann mich da jemand mal aufklären


----------



## bvonau (16. Mai 2010)

wieso sollte cod 4 das meisteverkaufte Spiel sein, auf Konsole vielleicht und selbst da denke ich eher an GTA 4 oder ähnliches...


----------



## Shamander (16. Mai 2010)

Myst gab es doch zeitweise mit jedem Drucker, Scanner, etc.


----------



## Heldon (16. Mai 2010)

Ne genaue Quellenanalyse hab ich auch nicht gemacht. Fest steht allerdings, dass die Softwarefimen für ihre Bilanzierung auch die Verkaufszahlen offenlegen müssen. Vielleicht geben die nicht gerne ihre offiziellen Zahlen an die Presse, aber wer sich eine Ubisoft-Aktie kauft und dann in den Jahresabschluss reinschaut der kann sich sehr genau informieren.

Was man bei vgcharts (und auch in anderen Quellen) allerdings immer wieder sieht, und was in Deutschland einfach keiner checkt: der PC-Spiele-Markt ist global ein Nischenmarkt. Umso schlimmer dass es ausgerechnet hier die größte Raubkopierproblematik gibt. In den Plattformübergreifenden Bestsellern ist das erste PC-Spiel auf Platz 12, das zweite auf Platz  27 oder sowas. Da kommen dann auch die CoD - Teile - allerdings bei den Konsolen!


----------



## fliger5 (16. Mai 2010)

WOTLK nur 5 Mio? Wurde das noch nicht in China released oder wie? Ich zweifle irgendwie an den Addonzahlen denn Blizzard hat berichtet, dass atm die Abozahlen bei 12 Mio bleiben und würde die Verkaufszahlen zutreffen, würden mindestens noch 6 Mio Classic spielen was allerdings recht unrealistisch ist wenn man bedenkt, dass alle Regionen Zugriff auf BC haben (WOTLK vllt noch nicht)


----------



## fliger5 (16. Mai 2010)

ausserdem fehlt call of duty 4 mit 14 Mio verkäufe


----------



## Blue_Ace (16. Mai 2010)

fliger5 schrieb:


> ausserdem fehlt call of duty 4 mit 14 Mio verkäufe


Der Artikel meint nur PC-Verkäufe, die Publisher geben bei Multiplattform-Spiele die Gesamtzahl (alle Systeme) an.


----------



## maclilithhp (16. Mai 2010)

da ein theme hospital da auftaucht und da ich es selbst wie einige spiele dieser liste besitze, frag ich mich mal wieder, wieso gibt es da keine fortsetzung von?

bullfrog hatte so viele gute spiele


----------



## Pfisi (16. Mai 2010)

das waren noch zeiten ey konnte mich gut daran erinnern wie ich an dem tag im media markt stand und half life 2 in der hand hielt sau geil gefällt mi heute noch


----------



## maggi92 (16. Mai 2010)

Also die meisten Spiele, die unter den Top 15 sind, hab ich schon vorhersehen können.. aber Myst? Kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## Mike-S (16. Mai 2010)

Das frag ich mich auch.

Da kam aber ein Nostalgiegefühl auf, als ich das Bild von Theme Hospital gesehen hab, das erste mal seit wohl mindestens 10 Jahren, ach, herrlich .

so viele verkaufte Exemplare schreiten ja fast nach einer Fortsetzung, aber bevor Bullfrog von EA geschluckt wurde, waren sie ja nicht gerade bekannt für Fortsetzungen, abgesehen von Populus kann ich mich spontan nicht an ein Spiel erinnern, dass eine 2 oder 3 hinten bei einem Titel stehen hatte.

Darüber hinaus: Bullfrog R.I.P.
Eine Firma die mich in meiner Kindheit begeistert und geprägt hat.


----------



## DomShadow (16. Mai 2010)

maggi92 schrieb:


> Also die meisten Spiele, die unter den Top 15 sind, hab ich schon vorhersehen können.. aber Myst? Kenne ich gar nicht


   omg, wer kennt nicht Myst. Dann biste wohl noch etwas jünger..und/oder warst früher eher son Konsolentyp, wos noch keine PS2 und Xbox gab *g*


----------



## Doho (17. Mai 2010)

Vor kurzem (glaube eh erst gestern oder vorgestern) las ich einen Artikel in ner Zeitschrift in der über Ingame-Gegenstände gegen reales Geld berichtet wurde. Es war zu lesen, dass sich dieses Kristallpferd (oder wie auch immer) - welches es nun über den Online-Shop von Blizzard zu erwerben gibt - bereits am ersten Tag mehrere hunderttausend mal verkauft hatte, und somit einen Gewinn von mehreren Millionen Dollar einbrachte.
Ich legte die Zeitschrift plötzlich starr bei Seite (lag gerade im Bett) ... machte mir kurz darüber Gedanken ... und war mir impulsartig wieder bewusst zu welch traurigem Niveau solche MMORPGS (besonders in diesem Fall WoW von Blizzard), Computerspiele - vor allem in Zukunft - treiben werden. Vielleicht irre ich mich ja, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Spielen wie es ein Half Life 2 eines war, eine rosige Zukunft blüht. Warum? Naja ... Du, du der das hier liest, mal eine Frage ... "Würdest du es vorziehen jahrlang an einem Computerspiel zu feilen, welches du dann um mittlerweile den gleichen Wert wie ein paar mickrige Bits-und Bytes in Form von leuchtenden Ingame-Reittieren verscherbeln müsstest, oder würdest du auch eher versuchen belanglose, suchterzeugende und vor allem zeitraubende Klickorgien auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern, mit denen du dich steinreich machen kannst?" Sag! Für was entscheidest du dich? Oder sollte ich besser Fragen ... Für was MÜSSTEST du dich entscheiden?

Mittlerweile schmücken unzählige Achievments beinahe jedes Spielgenre. Anders ist es doch gar nicht mehr möglich den Spieler vor dem Bildschirm zu halten. Und seien wir uns ehrlich ... So genial ein "normales" Computerspiel auch ist, man spielt es durch (womöglich auch 1-2 mal wiederholt) aber legt es danach auch bei Seite. Aber genau das ist das Schema, nach welchem Computerspiele entwickelt werden müssten.
Was redet der da?
Ganz einfach! Ein Computerspiel soll mich in jeder Sekunde fesseln! Ja gar mitreißen! Wie ein spannender Film im Kino! Oder anders gesagt, es soll mich entertainen! Danach soll ich mich aber umdrehen können, mich ins "wahre Leben" zurückstürzen, und laut verkündend rufen können: "Das war der Hammer!"

Wie sieht hingegen die Zukunft aus? Lassen Sie uns überlegen...
Man versucht den Langzeiterfolg, auch von "normalen" Spielen zu schüren. Heute funktioniert das bereits mit fast in jedes Spielgenre integrierter Achievements. Die findet man heutzutage ja sogar schon in Mini-Onlinegames. Die halten dich endlos lange bei der Stange, mit so wahnwitzigen Aufgaben wie "Spiele 10 Stunden"! Bitte keine dumpfe, unüberlegte Kommentare wie „Du musst die doch nicht erfüllen!“ Ja klar muss ich die nicht erfüllen! Aber mindestens 90% der Computerspieler (siehe unzählige Studien und Statistiken) MÜSSEN alles im Spiel erreichen. Auf genau diesen Drang zielen solche „Errungenschaften“ doch aus! Und auch wenn mir, meinem Nachbar und dessen Nachbarn das vielleicht bewusst ist, den 7.540 anderen Nachbarn eben nicht! Und hier setzt die Spieleindustrie an!
Heute können sich Vollpreisspiele noch über Wasser halten, aber die Verkaufszahlen – um wieder etwas näher ans Thema heranzukommen - beweisen, dass die Zukunft von "suchterzeugenden" Systematiken durchzogen sein wird. Anders ist es seit World oft Warcraft, nachdem ein MMO nach dem anderen aus dem Boden sprießt, auch gar nicht mehr möglich.
Abschließend noch ein kurzes Beispiel:
VALVE (als mein TOP-Entwicklerstudio) krallte sich vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit den DOTA-Entwickler. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn mein "Liebling" VALVE auch auf den Gleis, der (für mich zumindest) auf Sucht basierenden MMO´s umsteigen muss, um zukunftssicher (wie traurig!) entwickeln zu können...

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit. Freu mich auf eure Kommentare!


----------



## getier (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bin voll und ganz deiner meinung. Diese ganze branche etwickelt sich in eine richtung die zum heulen ist. Obs jetzt Mappacks sind DLC oder einfach nur spieleabos. es geht alles einfach nur noch um quantität und viel geld. Kundenfreudlichkeit und Qualität gibts nicht mehr. Man bringt unfertige total verstümmelte spiele raus die dann entweder mit patches (zum glück muss man sagen) vervollständigt werden oder man zahlt dann auch noch dafür zusätzlich das es komplett wird. Sobald ich für die spiele ein arbo beziehen muss die ich spielen will, ist für mich die Ära des Pc zockens, daddelns, spielens entgültig vorbei.


----------



## Lurelein (17. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich Spiele wie - Battlefield, Mass Effect, Mafia, Dragon Age, GTA, Crysis etc. anschaue, dann ist für mich die PC Gaming Ära noch lange nicht vorbei


----------



## gregnotto (17. Mai 2010)

@Doho,
Der Beitrag sagt alles, da kann man nur sagen "Fullack!". Noch kommen zum Glück immer mal wieder richtige Games raus, aber wer weiss, in 10 Jahren wird man vielleicht nur noch MMPORGs in einer "was hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren am besten verkauft" Liste finden.

Spiele sollten wirklich so sein, wie Du es beschreibst, ein Anfang, ein Ende, und dazwischen wird eine spannende und originelle Geschichte erzählt. Immer häufiger geht es einem so, man sieht die Ankündigung eines Spiels mit Bildern, freut sich tierisch, dann das Entsetzen, es ist ein reines Multiplayer Online Game.. gähn...
(mit am schlimmsten fand ich das bei "SW: The old republic"). 

Was waren das noch für Zeiten, als man beim Erblicken von Previews für "Heroes Quest", Star Control", "Half Life", "Diablo", "Knights of the old republic" usw. usw.  sicher sein konnte, dass da Qualitätsware kommt, die man EINMAL kauft, und an einigen Wochenenden mit zugezogenen Gardinen und genug Cola und Pizza durcherlebt und hinterher sagt "Der Wahnsinn, wann kommt die Fortsetzung?"

Wenn ich mir dann jetzt so Sachen wie "World of Warcraft" oder "Runes of magic" anschaue... meine Fresse, was für ein Alptraum. Das sind keine Spiele, das sind tretmühlenartig zu bedienende Folterinstrumente für Masochisten (Da fällt mir eine supergeniale Folge von "South Park" ein, die, wo es um WOW geht... lasst Euch sagen, es gibt solche Leute wirklich).

Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis gleich mehrere Leute, die diese Sachen seit 2-3 Jahren spielen. Sie schimpfen wie die Rohrspatzen darüber, können aber doch nicht damit aufhören, ständig hört man "... ich muß noch meine heutige Schattenquest erledigen...", "... blablabla, gebundene Gegenstände ... nicht so gut .. blablabla...".  Die können einem stundenlange Vorträge über diesen Mist halten, kriegen aber ihre eigene Arbeit nicht mehr ansatzweise gebacken, wenn sie denn überhaupt welche haben. Das geht mir, sorry to say, aber tierisch auf den Sack....

Auf der anderen Seite, warum sollen wir uns den Kopf über andere Leute zerbrechen. Sollen sie ihre letzten Euros für virtuelle Schwerter usw. ausgeben, manchen ist einfach nicht zu helfen. Ich muß auch niemandem der älter als 5 Jahre ist, sagen, daß er zumindest während der Arbeit nicht den Finger in die Nase stecken soll. Irgendwo hört doch die Fürsorgepflicht der Allgemeinheit auf.

Und ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen wird einen Teufel tun, als etwas anderes als diese Süchte zu bedienen. Angebot und Nachfrage, so einfach ist es...

der Trend zu den Online-Dauerabo-Abzock-Games ist jedenfalls, zugegebenermaßen, echt hassenswert.


----------



## Grimsight (17. Mai 2010)

Ich kann und will mir auch nicht vorstellen das PCs als Spieleplattform ausgedient haben. Eher kann ich mir vorstellen das es kleinere und vor allem leisere PCs geben wird wie den MacMini und man alles Steamen wird. Mit Filmen läuft das ja ganz wunderbar und dank Itunes oder Maxdome kann man Filme ganz legal und bequem archivieren. In Zukunft (in den USA ab glaube ab Juni/Juli 2010) wird man auch Spiele Streamen können. Wer dazu näheres wissen möchte einfach mal http://www.onlive.com/ abchecken.

Solche Anbieter sind die Zukunft den man könnte es auch WinPCs, LinuxPCs, Macs, Konsolen  und anderen Systemen in gleicher Qualität anbieten und hätte somit die volle Käuferschaft aber braucht nur für ein System entwickeln. Auch die befürchteten Pingprobleme wird es denke ich nicht geben. Im Prinzip muss ja nur das Bild der Ton und die Eingabe übertragen werden und dazu soll eine 3000 Leitung genügen. (Sicher wird der ein oder andere nichtmal ne 1000 Leitung haben aber das sind minderheiten und per Kabelanschluss oder anderen Systemen kommt in Deutschland fast jeder an eine schnelle Leitung). Einige denken es gäbe Probleme beim Multiplayer, ich hingegen denke es sollte ein viel geringerer Ping erzielt werden, da die Spiele eh auf einem Server laufen werden die Heim PCs ja hier nicht extra belastet.

Wenn sich Onlive durchsetzt wird es eher früher oder später TVs mit eingebautem Computer geben, also ich habe jetzt schon meinen PC am TV, da ich eher weniger Büroarbeiten daran mache. 

Der Computer der Zukunft wird sicher nicht mehr soviel LEistung benötigen, denn wenn ich mal überlege was für einen PC ich für Büroarbeiten und Internet brauchen würde so müsste ich niemals einen neuen PC kaufen.

Fragt sich nur was aus Xbox und Playstation wird, naja ich denke das werden die ersten Streamgeräte, evtl auch nur mit der Option.

Um das ganze nochmal aufs Thema zu beziehen, wenn sich ein Spiel 20 000 mal auf PS3 verkauft 30 000 mal auf Xbox360 und 5 20 000 mal auf PC heißt es Konsolenspiele verkaufen sich besser und deshalb wird der PC oft schlechter dargestellt als er tatsächlich ist, denn auf denn 1stens gibt es auf dem PC wahrscheinlich 30 000 RAubkopien und 2tens zählt man beide Konsolensysteme zusammen obwohl beide eine komplett unterschiedliche Programmierung brauchen. Nimmt man nun Onlive was auch auf PS und Xbox möglich wäre könnte man mit einer Programmierung ale Systeme erreichen und Raubkopierer hätten keine chance (höchstens hacker die sich einen Onliveaccount hacken^^)

So und das klingt für mich sehr Gewinnbringend und danach geht die Industrie ja.


----------



## CoDii84 (18. Mai 2010)

Theme Hospital fand ich damals geil. ^^
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, geht das sogar unter Windows 7


----------



## DarthDevil (18. Mai 2010)

> Ich kann und will mir auch nicht vorstellen das PCs als Spieleplattform ausgedient haben. Eher kann ich mir vorstellen das es kleinere und vor allem leisere PCs geben wird wie den MacMini und man alles Steamen wird. Mit Filmen läuft das ja ganz wunderbar und dank Itunes oder Maxdome kann man Filme ganz legal und bequem archivieren. In Zukunft (in den USA ab glaube ab Juni/Juli 2010) wird man auch Spiele Streamen können. Wer dazu näheres wissen möchte einfach mal www.onlive.com abchecken.


also das ist garantiert das allerletzte was ich mir antun werde, das macht mir echt angst das es womöglich erfolg haben könnte...
ich jedenfalls werde freiheit, unabhängigkeit und das recht mit meinen gekauften spielen machen zu können was ich will, auf keinen fall gegen bequemlichkeit, totale abhängigkeit von der industrie und die völlige überwachung jedes einzenlen knopfdrucks eintauschen!


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (18. Mai 2010)

Beängstigend, welche Spiele in der Liste auftauchen. SCHROTT, wohin das Auge blickt: WOW, Diablo 2, Di Sims. Na ja, gebe zu, dass ich mit diesen Spielen kaum etwas anfangen kann. Immerhin gut: AoE 2, Half Life.

Aber wo sind die wirklichen Kracher ? BG, Deus Ex, Fallout 3 ? Die Top 15 sind sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Es zeigt sich immer wieder: hier treffen sich die Hardcore - Zocker, der Verkauf ist aber von vielen Casualspielern bestimmt (WOW, Die Sims, aber auch Myst hat viele dieser Spieler angelockt).


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (18. Mai 2010)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Beängstigend, welche Spiele in der Liste auftauchen. SCHROTT, wohin das Auge blickt: WOW, Diablo 2, Di Sims. Na ja, gebe zu, dass ich mit diesen Spielen kaum etwas anfangen kann. Immerhin gut: AoE 2, Half Life.
> 
> Aber wo sind die wirklichen Kracher ? BG, Deus Ex, Fallout 3 ? Die Top 15 sind sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Es zeigt sich immer wieder: hier treffen sich die Hardcore - Zocker, der Verkauf ist aber von vielen Casualspielern bestimmt (WOW, Die Sims, aber auch Myst hat viele dieser Spieler angelockt).


  Du sagst, dass ein Spiel, das über 16 Millionen mal verkauft wurde SCHROTT (Hauptsache mal Capslock) ist? Sehr viel subjektiver hastes wohl nicht hinbekommen... 
Definiere "wirkliche Kracher". Deine Lieblingsspiele? Die Spiele mit den höchsten Wertungen?
Und die Top 15 sind "nicht jedermanns Geschmack"? Dann sag mir mal IRGENDEIN (Capslock olé) Spiel, das jedermanns sache ist.
Jetzt zu dem Thema, welche Spielergruppe die Verkäufe bestimmt:
Also erstmal: Wenn du ein Casual-Spieler bist, dann spielst du kein WOW. Casual-Spieler spielen "mal so nebenbei ne runde", womit wir das Komplementärsystem zur Philosophie von WOW hätten. wenn du WOW nur mal so spielst, hast du kaum Erfolge, kommst kaum vorran und hast kaum Spaß. Und die Sims wird/wurde auch nicht ausschließlich von Casual-Spielern, oder Mädchen, oder Hausfrauen, oder was einem sonst noch für Klischees einfallen, gespielt sondern ist deshalb so erfolgreich, weil es eine so breite Masse anspricht (und eben _nicht nur_ eine spezielle Gruppe).
Mein Fazit: Mumpitz!


----------



## aseife (18. Mai 2010)

Doho schrieb:


> Vor kurzem (glaube eh erst gestern oder vorgestern) las ich einen Artikel in ner Zeitschrift in der über Ingame-Gegenstände gegen reales Geld berichtet wurde. Es war zu lesen, dass sich dieses Kristallpferd (oder wie auch immer) - welches es nun über den Online-Shop von Blizzard zu erwerben gibt - bereits am ersten Tag mehrere hunderttausend mal verkauft hatte, und somit einen Gewinn von mehreren Millionen Dollar einbrachte.
> Ich legte die Zeitschrift plötzlich starr bei Seite (lag gerade im Bett) ... machte mir kurz darüber Gedanken ... und war mir impulsartig wieder bewusst zu welch traurigem Niveau solche MMORPGS (besonders in diesem Fall WoW von Blizzard), Computerspiele - vor allem in Zukunft - treiben werden. Vielleicht irre ich mich ja, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Spielen wie es ein Half Life 2 eines war, eine rosige Zukunft blüht. Warum? Naja ... Du, du der das hier liest, mal eine Frage ... "Würdest du es vorziehen jahrlang an einem Computerspiel zu feilen, welches du dann um mittlerweile den gleichen Wert wie ein paar mickrige Bits-und Bytes in Form von leuchtenden Ingame-Reittieren verscherbeln müsstest, oder würdest du auch eher versuchen belanglose, suchterzeugende und vor allem zeitraubende Klickorgien auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern, mit denen du dich steinreich machen kannst?" Sag! Für was entscheidest du dich? Oder sollte ich besser Fragen ... Für was MÜSSTEST du dich entscheiden?
> 
> Mittlerweile schmücken unzählige Achievments beinahe jedes Spielgenre. Anders ist es doch gar nicht mehr möglich den Spieler vor dem Bildschirm zu halten. Und seien wir uns ehrlich ... So genial ein "normales" Computerspiel auch ist, man spielt es durch (womöglich auch 1-2 mal wiederholt) aber legt es danach auch bei Seite. Aber genau das ist das Schema, nach welchem Computerspiele entwickelt werden müssten.
> ...


100%   
Echt lesenswerter Beitrag! Gibt hier ja doch noch welche die wissen was Sache ist und konstruktive Ansätze aufzeigen, ohne endlos emotionsgespickte Belanglosigkeiten.


----------



## Enisra (18. Mai 2010)

blaCk-SourCe schrieb:


> Und die Top 15 sind "nicht jedermanns Geschmack"? Dann sag mir mal IRGENDEIN (Capslock olé) Spiel, das jedermanns sache ist.


Tetris!


----------



## TheChicky (19. Mai 2010)

Doho schrieb:


> Vor kurzem (glaube eh erst gestern oder vorgestern) las ich einen Artikel in ner Zeitschrift in der über Ingame-Gegenstände gegen reales Geld berichtet wurde. Es war zu lesen, dass sich dieses Kristallpferd (oder wie auch immer) - welches es nun über den Online-Shop von Blizzard zu erwerben gibt - bereits am ersten Tag mehrere hunderttausend mal verkauft hatte, und somit einen Gewinn von mehreren Millionen Dollar einbrachte.
> Ich legte die Zeitschrift plötzlich starr bei Seite (lag gerade im Bett) ... machte mir kurz darüber Gedanken ... und war mir impulsartig wieder bewusst zu welch traurigem Niveau solche MMORPGS (besonders in diesem Fall WoW von Blizzard), Computerspiele - vor allem in Zukunft - treiben werden. Vielleicht irre ich mich ja, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Spielen wie es ein Half Life 2 eines war, eine rosige Zukunft blüht. Warum? Naja ... Du, du der das hier liest, mal eine Frage ... "Würdest du es vorziehen jahrlang an einem Computerspiel zu feilen, welches du dann um mittlerweile den gleichen Wert wie ein paar mickrige Bits-und Bytes in Form von leuchtenden Ingame-Reittieren verscherbeln müsstest, oder würdest du auch eher versuchen belanglose, suchterzeugende und vor allem zeitraubende Klickorgien auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern, mit denen du dich steinreich machen kannst?" Sag! Für was entscheidest du dich? Oder sollte ich besser Fragen ... Für was MÜSSTEST du dich entscheiden?
> 
> Mittlerweile schmücken unzählige Achievments beinahe jedes Spielgenre. Anders ist es doch gar nicht mehr möglich den Spieler vor dem Bildschirm zu halten. Und seien wir uns ehrlich ... So genial ein "normales" Computerspiel auch ist, man spielt es durch (womöglich auch 1-2 mal wiederholt) aber legt es danach auch bei Seite. Aber genau das ist das Schema, nach welchem Computerspiele entwickelt werden müssten.
> ...


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Spiele, die süchtig machen, sind seit jeher das Ziel eines jeden Entwicklers. Egal ob Monopoly, Risiko, WoW, Anno oder Civ. Macht ein Spiel süchtig, ist das in den Reviews vom Spiel doch das größte Kompliment, das man machen kann! Es ist ein Qualitätskriterium für gute Spiele, dass man möglichst lange daran gefesselt wird.
Deswegen ist deine Sorge glücklicherweise völlig unbegründet: denn nur die aller, allerbesten Spiele haben wirklich einen richtig süchtigmachenden Effekt, nur die besten Entwickler kriegen das hin. Sieh die ganzen Trittbrett-MMORPGs von WOW an, sie nutzen alle die Zutaten, die du beschrieben hast und keiner schafft es auch nur annähernd, so "süchtig" zu machen wie WOW. Nach kurzer Zeit hörten überall die allermeisten Spieler wieder auf. 

Das mit der Sucht ist eben nicht so simpel, wie du glaubst. Grundvoraussetzung von nem süchtigmachenden Spiel ist nämlich immer noch eines: ein hervorragendes (Grund-)Spiel selbst. Und das ist nach wie vor äußerst schwer hinzukriegen und kommt nur alle heiligen Zeiten vor, dass so eines veröffentlicht wird.

Also nicht verzagen!


----------



## Doho (19. Mai 2010)

Zuerst bedanke ich mich bei all euren Antworten auf meinen Beitrag, vor allem den die meine Worte positiv bekräftigen. Dankeschön!
Nun aber gleich zu "TheChicky"...
Auch dir ein 'Danke' für deinen Ansatz, nur baut dieser - wie ich das sehe - auf eine grundlegend inkorrekte Betrachtungsweise auf.
Punkt Eins ist es fälschlich anzunehmen, dass Spielehersteller für deren Spiele, sich eine möglichst hohe Suchterzeugung als Zielführung vor Augen halten sollten, um ein gutes Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen.
Wenn dem so wäre, sind wir bereits jetzt (oder wie du meinst, schon vor Jahren) dort angelangt, wo ich erst die Zukunft sehe...
Wie könne nach deiner These dann ein Half Life 2 existieren? Stempelt mich als HL-Fanboy ab (zugegebenermaßen bin ich das wohl auch! ^^), aber dieses Spiel ist für mich das Paradebeispiel für Qualität in einem Computerspiel. Fach-und Usermeinungen bestätigen das die letzten Jahre.
Punkt Zwei habe ich auch längere - okay zugegeben - LANGE ZEIT WoW gespielt, und werde meinen Account zu Cataclysm auch wieder mal auftauen lassen. Ich weis also um die "Qualität" von WoW zu schreiben. Die Problematik die ich hierbei erkenne ist eben die, dass - wie du selbst ganz klar beweist - wahre Qualität, und suchtbedingte Qualität bereits ganz stark verschwimmen!
Wie ist das denn mit Drogen, lieber "TheChicky"? Sollte man die auch als "GUT" darstellen, weil sie einem eben ein geiles Gefühl verleihen? Ist doch so! Im Alkoholrausch bspw. geht es einem einfach TOP!
Wie viele Menschen bereits an dem Spiel, gesellschaftlich negative Bahnen eingeschlagen haben (das geht ja vom Ausschließen seiner Freunde bis teilweise sogar zum Tod), ist alles andere als etwas Gutes! Oder sieht irgendjemand das nicht so?
Punkt Drei ist zu erwähnen, dass Spiele die suchterzeugend wirken nicht grundsätzlich schlecht sind! Nein, ganz klar! Aber bei einem Tetris, Risiko, Monopoly oder sonstigem Spielvergnügen dieser "Art", sieht man sich nach einer Weile auch mal satt und legt es bei Seite. Jedenfalls war das früher so! Heute führt man Achievements ein, die dich bis zur "Vergasung" vom Beenden-Button entfernt halten sollen! Und WoW ist da ganz klar an der Spitze! Heute trauere ich der Zeit nach, die ich beim Angeln nach dem "Alten Fuchs" verschwendet habe, dazumal im Spiel war es eben eine Notwendigkeit, über die man sich keine Gedanken gemacht hatte, auch wenn man mal einige Stunden aufs Zucken des Schwimmers wartete. Alles egal, ja sogar irgendwie anregend, heute unfassbar! Eben wie im nach einem Rausch!
Punkt Vier um es nicht zu vergessen, ist WoW ja nur deshalb erfolgreicher als die anderen Abklatsch-Erzeugnisse, weil es eben mal eines der ersten seiner "Art" war. Welches Tetris, und trumpft es mit noch so tollen Spielelementen auf, kommt denn auch nur annähernd an den Erfolg des „Ur-Tetris“ heran? Wäre ein Age of Conan, 4 Jahre vor Wow in den Händlerregalen gestanden, würde man heute WoW als billigen Abklatsch betrachten, alleine schon wegen der äußerst eigentümlichen Grafik.
Ich sehe, ich führe mich selbst mit einem Punkt zum nächsten... ein schier enloses Thema, aber das wissen wir ja alle!
Ich zumindest hoffe auf eine Spielezukunft, die durch Qualität angeführt wird. Ein kurzweiliges spannendes Abenteuer folgt dem nächsten, zwischendurch gibt’s interessante "Spielegimiks" ala Tetris (die dann auch mal ruhig etwas süchtig machen können) für Zwischendurch! Durch den enormen Erfolg von MMOS sehe ich jedenfalls keiner rosigen Zukunft entgegen. Alleine deshalb, weil wir uns mit solchen Spielen in einen Rausch von "Lügen" begeben und wir munter der Meinung sind alles sei in bester Ordnung, und die Axt von Zul'Wasweisich, zeigt von 1A-Spieleqaulität!


----------



## certhas (19. Mai 2010)

Doho schrieb:


> Heute führt man Achievements ein, die dich bis zur "Vergasung" vom Beenden-Button entfernt halten sollen! Und WoW ist da ganz klar an der Spitze!


  
War das denn nicht schon immer so in MMO's? Das ganze stumpfsinnige gegrinde bis man irgend ein Item gefunden hat ist doch nichts anderes. Nur so funktionieren meiner Ansicht nach die derzeitigen MMO's überhaupt. (Sammelwut und so)  Quests in allen Ehren aber das bisschen Story wird spätestens nach dem 10ten Sammle 10Stk. Dings oder verkloppe 15 Bums langweilig. Ich persönlich warte immer noch auf _das_ MMO dass es endlich schaft die komplette Spielerschaft eines Servers in die Geschichte ein zu binden. Bisweilen wird das aber wohl ein Traum bleiben...
Es bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als bei offline games zu bleiben. Man hofft dass Witcher 2 wieder fesselt, da kann man wenigstens mal 2 Tage pausieren ohne das man irgend etwas verpasst


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2010)

certhas schrieb:


> Doho schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Heute führt man Achievements ein, die dich bis zur "Vergasung" vom Beenden-Button entfernt halten sollen! Und WoW ist da ganz klar an der Spitze!
> ...


naja, Dass ist halt so ein Detail, das wollen viele Anti-WoW-Flamer vergessen
WoW = die Ausgeburt des Bösen, das so viel Böse Sachen eingeführt hat

dass das natürlich Blödsinn ist und es auch 20 Jahre vorher alles schon irgendwo schon mal gab wird natürlich ignoriert, Dogmatiker eben

Btw. Sucht, ich sag nur einen Zeitvernichtenden Satz, ratet aus welchem Spiel der Kopt:
Och, nur noch eine Runde vorm Schlafen gehen.

Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## SilentWarrior (20. Mai 2010)

Euch ist aber schon klar, dass der Screenshot bei RCT ausm zweiten Teil stammt?


----------



## knarfe1000 (20. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich sehe, wie gut sich der MS Flighsimulator verkauft hat, verstehe ich nicht, warum es angeblich für Simulationen keinen Markt mehr geben soll. Ist zugegeben schon recht lange her, aber die Interessenten gibt es immer noch. Selbst wenn die Zahl etwas kleiner sein sollte, die Publisher *gut gemachter *Simulationen (Flugsims, Rennsims, Weltraumsims usw.) würden sich auch heute noch eine goldene Nase verdienen, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## knarfe1000 (20. Mai 2010)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## erich0ha (22. Mai 2010)

der Sims Zielgruppe ist das alles zu umständlich mit Raubkopien, Cracks, Downloads usw. 
Das Spiel wird einfach gekauft und fertig.


----------



## dangk (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich ein wenig in die Quelle-Zahlen tauchen, stellt sich heraus, dass es keine ernsthaften Zahlen für PC-Spiele gibt. Die Website ist nutzlos wenn es um PC spiele gilt.
Zum Beispiel gibt es keine statistiken für diese spiele:
Icewind Dale
Baldur's Gate 2
Homeworld
Starcraft expansion Brood War
Rome: Total War
Unreal Tournament 
Unreal
Sid Meier's Civilization IV
Sid Meier's Civilization
usw
usw
Der Artikel ist irreführend.

Und  World of Warcraft wird jede monat  erneuert in millionenzahl. Das ist wohl auch, technisch gesehen, ein Verkauf.


----------



## chris110488 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Die 15 meistverkauften PC-Spiele aller Zeiten und ihre Verkaufszahlen [PCG-Top-Artikel Mai 2010]*

Rollercoaster Tycoon!


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Special - Die 15 meistverkauften PC-Spiele aller Zeiten und ihre Verkaufszahlen [PCG-Top-Artikel Mai 2010]*

Ich denke mal die Verkaufzahlen sind alles andere als vollständig. Wenn man allein an WoW denkt da entspricht die Zahl der Verkäufe der aktuellen aktiven Accounts. Die Verkaufszahlen müssten aber deutlich höher sein, da es mittlerweile sicher auch schon einige Millionen WoW-Quitter gibt.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon das auch mittlerweile massenhaft Spiele über Steam vertreiben werden und die gar nicht von VGZcharts erfasst werden. Im ganzen kann man also sagen das das eine ziehmlich sinnfreie News im Mai war, aber hauptsache was rausgehaun.^^


----------



## wipeout (10. Januar 2011)

dangk schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein wenig in die Quelle-Zahlen tauchen, stellt sich heraus, dass es keine ernsthaften Zahlen für PC-Spiele gibt. Die Website ist nutzlos wenn es um PC spiele gilt.
> Zum Beispiel gibt es keine statistiken für diese spiele:
> Icewind Dale
> Baldur's Gate 2
> ...


Laut der Website hat Microsoft auf dem PC nur für 2 Spiele als Publisher fungiert 
Aber diesen ganzen Charts-Seiten sind ja, mangles vernünftiger Quellen, nicht wirklich brauchbar.




knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, wie gut sich der MS Flighsimulator verkauft hat, verstehe ich nicht, warum es angeblich für Simulationen keinen Markt mehr geben soll. Ist zugegeben schon recht lange her, aber die Interessenten gibt es immer noch. Selbst wenn die Zahl etwas kleiner sein sollte, die Publisher *gut gemachter *Simulationen (Flugsims, Rennsims, Weltraumsims usw.) würden sich auch heute noch eine goldene Nase verdienen, da bin ich sicher.



Also ich würde mir ungeschaut einen Nachfolger von Starlancer und Freespace kaufen. Auch Freelancer war wirklich toll gemacht. Und Microsoft sollte sich das Risiko eigentlich auch leisten können.
Aber ich glaube, da werde ich lange warten können


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. Januar 2011)

wipeout schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir ungeschaut einen Nachfolger von Starlancer und Freespace kaufen.


Ich auch, mochte Freelancer sehr. :o
Zwar ist Freelancer die einzige von mir gespielte Weltraumsimulation seit Jahren (Darkstar One habe ich nicht weit gespielt  ), könnte mich aber wieder an Handel, Kampf und Cruisen im Weltraum nebst butterweicher, intuitiver Steuerung gewöhnen.


----------



## CenterCore (31. Januar 2012)

Final Fantasy 7 fehlt o.O
und der 8ter auch, kann also irgentwie nicht hinhauen xD
Denn der 7te Teil wurde schon über 10mio mal verkauft, auch wenn alle Seiten im Internet ne geringfügig andere Zahl zeigen


----------



## CenterCore (31. Januar 2012)

CenterCore schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 7 fehlt o.O
> und der 8ter auch, kann also irgentwie nicht hinhauen xD
> Denn der 7te Teil wurde schon über 10mio mal verkauft, auch wenn alle Seiten im Internet ne geringfügig andere Zahl zeigen


 
Final Fantasy VII - PlayStation - VGChartz

laut vgchartz 9.72mio, die recherchieren nicht einmal richtig auf ihrer eigenen Seite xD
der wert ist aber leider nur für die PS Version, die Zahl kann also noch wesentlich höher sein^^


----------



## Bonkic (31. Januar 2012)

CenterCore schrieb:


> Final Fantasy VII - PlayStation - VGChartz
> 
> laut vgchartz 9.72mio, die recherchieren nicht einmal richtig auf ihrer eigenen Seite xD
> der wert ist aber leider nur für die PS Version, die Zahl kann also noch wesentlich höher sein^^



hier gehts aber nur um pc-spiele. 
und die pc-version von ff 7 hat sich ganz sicher nicht millionenfach verkauft.


----------

